# chinook as a dry/keg hop



## keef_g (5/9/13)

Just after anyone's comments on using chinook to dry or keg hop an APA. Was thinking of combining it with centennial or cascade.


----------



## Phillo (5/9/13)

I've loved my beers that use Chinook late/dry. If you like punchy/resinous hops then go for it. Mixing it with one of the others is a good idea though. Maybe 1 part Chinook, 2 parts one of the others?


----------



## manticle (5/9/13)

Dry hop is fine. Combines well with both of those other hops.

I try not to dry hop for longer than 3-2 days with anything before packaging.

Never keg hopped. I am also conservative (1g/L) with my dry hopping generally.


----------



## slash22000 (5/9/13)

I keg hop, but I tie off the bag to the lid so the hops are only in contact with the top part of the keg. As I drink it, the hops stay out of the beer and don't get grassy.

I keep the keg/hops at 20ºC or so for 2 or 3 days, and then chill/carbonate the keg for a week or so. I've never noticed any grassiness or other bad flavours doing that, but I guess it depends on the hops and how sensitive you are.


----------



## Screwtop (5/9/13)

Takes me back to 2006. An old AHB'er and friend Bindi made an APA late hopped and dry hopped using Chinook. From memory I think he named it Chinook Overload. Some AHB'ers (local brewers) couldn't stand it at 4 weeks in the keg. After about 3 months he presented it again at a local brewers get together and we couldn't get enough of it!

As with all things brewing...................it depends! 

Screwy


----------



## Thefatdoghead (5/9/13)

Tasted awesome in the Rye robust porter from the database. It was kinda playing off the thickness of the Rye malt and all the dark roast malts. Really great beer! I think Phillip designed it.


----------



## Bizier (5/9/13)

Chinook is a good dry hop, I would suggest using less than hops like Centennial or more recent ones. I would also ensure that it is fresh, old Chinook is unsuitable for dry hopping.


----------



## Bindi (18/10/17)

Screwtop said:


> Takes me back to 2006. An old AHB'er and friend Bindi made an APA late hopped and dry hopped using Chinook. From memory I think he named it Chinook Overload. Some AHB'ers (local brewers) couldn't stand it at 4 weeks in the keg. After about 3 months he presented it again at a local brewers get together and we couldn't get enough of it!
> 
> As with all things brewing...................it depends!
> 
> Screwy


Hi Brewers "I am back" [and brewing again]. Will start small this time [no 13 kegs, 3 large freezers temp control for brewing, no 3 beers on tap with a frozen font etc etc] , one brew going a small partial mash Stout at 1065. Have the "BUG" again.


----------



## manticle (18/10/17)

Good to see old faces return


----------



## Bindi (18/10/17)

manticle said:


> Good to see old faces return



Thanks, good to be back, sold all my mash gear awhile back, it went to a good home in Gympie [Qld] thanks to "Screwtop", I have not stopped making beer just not full mash, partials and extract only ,BUT as usual everything to excess.


----------

